# EnOcean mit Raspberry Pi



## test14 (9 März 2020)

Hallo Allerseits,
hat schon jemand geschafft den Raspberry mit Enocean Pi mit einer CodeSys Steuerung zu betreiben.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur was über FHEM gefunden. 
Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit die Daten irgendwie in eine Steuerung zu übertragen, z.B. über Modbus?


----------

